# The Man From Earth: Holocene (2017)



## Cli-Fi (May 28, 2016)

Wow! OMG! I can't believe it!!!!!!

My Most favorite Science Fiction movie of the past decade is getting an honest to god sequel with some of the original cast, including the man from earth himself: David Lee Smith!!!!!

I cannot tell you how excited I am that this is a real thing! 2017 is going to be a great year already I can feel it!

Sequel To Cult Sci-Fi Pic ‘The Man From Earth’ A Go With Vanessa Williams, Sterling Knight Among Cast

IDK if it is a sequel but the title seems to be a prequel of sorts and I am wondering if they are going to go with a live action movie surrounding some of the events in John Oldman's life... Instead of him just telling the story. I would love to see either him tell another story about another chapter of his life, or a live action movie based on his life!

For those who don't know Man From Earth is a story told round the room type movie where John Oldman tells his friends he was a caveman who has lived up to the present day and is really thousands of years old.


----------



## Rodders (May 30, 2016)

I've never heard of The Man From Earth. I'll check it out.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jun 12, 2016)

Rodders said:


> I've never heard of The Man From Earth. I'll check it out.



I highly recommend it!


----------



## Droflet (Jun 12, 2016)

It's very heavy on dialogue but Cli-Fi is right. It's a little ripper.


----------



## AlexH (Feb 3, 2017)

"After getting in touch with _The Man from Earth_ producer Eric D. Wilkinson, we arranged an interview both him and the director, Richard Schenkman, to discuss the finer details of *The Man from Earth: Holocene*, the long-awaited sequel to the beloved cult classic film. In addition to getting exclusive information on plot details and characters, the two men weigh in on _Star Wars_ vs. _Star Trek_, the definition of science fiction, how they feel about _Rogue One_ and the trend of remaking classic science fiction films."

EXCLUSIVE: Director, Producer Discuss The Man from Earth: Holocene

I didn't read the bits about the new film as I'd like to keep it a surprise, but there were lots of other questions unrelated to it.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Feb 4, 2017)

AlexH said:


> "After getting in touch with _The Man from Earth_ producer Eric D. Wilkinson, we arranged an interview both him and the director, Richard Schenkman, to discuss the finer details of *The Man from Earth: Holocene*, the long-awaited sequel to the beloved cult classic film. In addition to getting exclusive information on plot details and characters, the two men weigh in on _Star Wars_ vs. _Star Trek_, the definition of science fiction, how they feel about _Rogue One_ and the trend of remaking classic science fiction films."
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Director, Producer Discuss The Man from Earth: Holocene
> 
> I didn't read the bits about the new film as I'd like to keep it a surprise, but there were lots of other questions unrelated to it.



Yeah, they posted this on their facebook page. I got so excited because I thought they were finally releasing a trailer.


----------



## AlexH (May 12, 2017)

Premiere in June: THE MAN FROM EARTH: HOLOCENE | Dances With Films


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jun 13, 2017)

Teaser Trailer:






It doesn't show much and nobody speaks, but it shows a few characters coming back. John teaching, and him living out in the woods and then tied up.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 9, 2017)

Theatrical Trailer:





I am very impressed. Looks just as good as the original. This trailer shows more of the story.


----------



## AlexH (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm looking forward to seeing this - I never watch trailers for films I want to watch.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 9, 2017)

AlexH said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing this - I never watch trailers for films I want to watch.



This looks just as good as the original maybe even with more action scenes.  I heard from the producers that it doesn't take place in one room like the other but a few rooms with a more complex story line. I really like that 



Spoiler



they are featuring Jenkins' book about the events that took place in the first movie. It's totally believable that one of the people in that room would have written a book about that experience.


----------

